
Legendary C64 composer Ben Daglish has died - sys_64738
https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/04/legendary-c64-composer-ben-daglish-has-died-8005131/
======
lupin3
This genius can make you buy a computer just by listening to its music. I
bought an Atari ST after listening to the game Lotus Esprit at a friend's
home. R.I.P. Ben

------
zmix
"Last Ninja" soundtrack: BEST.SOUNDTRACK.EVER!

R.I.P. Ben Daglish

------
samjanis
A true genius in music. Able to produce multitrack audio from only 3 waveform
generators.

R.I.P. Ben Daglish

